# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Opgeblazen gevoel

## whobbel

Ik heb na het avond eten last van een opgeblazen gevoel
Voor m,n gevoel ben ik dan bijna 10 kg zwaarder.
Ik krijg het dan gewoon benauwd en alles zit me dan in de weg?
Hoe kom ik hier van af?

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.telegraaf.nl/vrouw/inbewe...p_je_zo__.html 
hier stond dezelfde vraag met een uitgebreid antwoord  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: je bent een schat...je hebt altijd wel een goede tip, dank je wel.... :Big Grin: 

ik vertel wat "mij" helpt uit ervaring....
a) van een duitse arts kreeg ik het advies om bij het eten, of na het eten, een flesje water met koolzuur te gaan drinken...
b) ook gebruik ik Gastronol van dr Vogel...dit helpt bij een opgeblazen gevoel en incidentele maagpijn....

succes voor diegenen die dat nodig hebben bij deze akelige klachten....

mijn buik raakt zeer opgezwollen door bepaalde rode wijn, zoetigheid, en andere lekkere ellende....als ik mij dan een keertje weer volgepropt hebt ( beetje overdreven) haha...maar het gebeurd dat je wel eens meer taart eet dan goed voor je is en andere produkten of wijn met teveel tanine,..heel pijnlijk, want je krijgt er een opgezwollen harde buik van.....dan gebruik ik a en b tegelijk....en het helpt!!!!  :Embarrassment: 
Groeten  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ik probeer altijd informatie of ervaringen te vinden of mijn eigen ervaring te delen, is wel zo fijn voor een ieder als er een antwoord komt...
Fijn dat jij iets hebt gevonden wat voor jou helpt en dat ook deelt  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@ elisa,
dat zou ik zo echt niet ""verzinnen""
dacht altijd dat je van bruisend water een opgeblazen gevoel kreeg......
thanks!!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

ja apart he Sietske...ik haal tegenwoordig meestal de flesje bij de Lidl daar zit lekker veel prik ( koolzuur) in....ze gaan alleen lastig open.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
ook aardappelen eten helpt heel goed!!! het is maar een weetje..
fijn weekend...

----------

